# What would you say is the Best Suunto Watch Made



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

What would you say is the Best Suunto Watch Made and why?:-!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2006)

For me the X-Lander have it for 7 years now without an issue :-!, the 2 core's i had where a great disappointment, didn't last 5 months. batterie issue's or mal functioning buttons <|. Allthough suunto costumer service was great i don't want a core anymore.

[email protected]


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Observer.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

I would have to say vector for me,, i Had if for a few years with no issues at all, beside name rubbing off. I think i even wore it on my wedding under my tux.


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)

I would have to say that for me the best overall is the XLander. Observer is right in there except for me its a bit to....well......small.

Bang for the buck has to be the Vector.


----------



## dogtrainer (Feb 28, 2009)

The X10 is the best because it has a built-in GPS; the other Suuntos only have typical features--barometer, altimeter, and clock--while the X10 is special with the GPS. 

As for appearance and durability, the X10 will be challenged by other Suunto watches.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

Observer, because it has manual altimeter/barometer lock, SS case, relatively reliable, and it's smaller.


----------



## stevejd64 (Nov 7, 2011)

G -
The best Suunto watch has NOT been made yet. But when it comes it will be desigend along the lines of the X10. There are actually rumours of an X11 in the works. But it had better have improved GPS sensitivity. My old Garmin Forerunner 305 knocks spots off my X10 when it comes to the speed of position location and tracking in Google is superior with the Garmin. 
If Suunto can also add a heart monitor function within the watch (I hate pods!) and retain all the other X10's capabilities then that watch will be a winner. Maybe....:think:


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Unless you know more than most of the others here, the X11 is just a bunch of rumors. As for "best" that is a moving target that changes from person to person. I could make a case for the Suunto Core steel, or the Metron, or the Terra (or any other watch) to be the best watch ever made.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

For me, the best Suunto watch made is the one I grab most often - the Extreme Silver CORE on Aluminum bracelet:










I really like the feature set on the CORE - Sunrise/Sunset, dual time, stopwatch as a sub-display on the main time screen, large graphs for altitude and barometer, etc., etc. As an owner of one of the original COREs, which had there problems (all fixed gratis by Suunto, BTW), the new COREs have been flawless.

X-Lander is a distant second only because I can't quite get used to the weird seconds display ...

;-)


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Wow, that's a great combo on the bracelet. Glad I saw this, am ordering the bracelet now 



gaijin said:


> For me, the best Suunto watch made is the one I grab most often - the Extreme Silver CORE on Aluminum bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wydim (Feb 26, 2012)

stevejd64 said:


> G -





stevejd64 said:


> The best Suunto watch has NOT been made yet. But when it comes it will be desigend along the lines of the X10. There are actually rumours of an X11 in the works. But it had better have improved GPS sensitivity. My old Garmin Forerunner 305 knocks spots off my X10 when it comes to the speed of position location and tracking in Google is superior with the Garmin.
> If Suunto can also add a heart monitor function within the watch (I hate pods!) and retain all the other X10's capabilities then that watch will be a winner. Maybe....:think:




it's funny how your description of the rumored X11 in 2011 turned out to be the Ambit series (with included many other features)

yeah... this is my only and "best" Suunto.


----------



## BLV (Mar 20, 2015)

gaijin said:


> For me, the best Suunto watch made is the one I grab most often - the Extreme Silver CORE on Aluminum bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's gorgeous. Is that a Suunto aluminum bracelet? I've never seen that set up


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd have to say X-Lander. Built like the dive watches but with a Vector brain. Nice, simple ABC, built like a tank. In terms of best overall, counting features? I'd have to go with the Ambit watches.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

BLV said:


> Wow that's gorgeous. Is that a Suunto aluminum bracelet? I've never seen that set up


Yes, it is. I looked online and it looks like this aluminum bracelet and the stainless steel version for the CORE watches have been discontinued :-(

HTH


----------

